# Man coming to look at my house



## debodun (Sep 22, 2021)

Thursday morning. I know him, he's a local real estate investor, so likely looking for something to flip. I'll probably get a song and dance about the money needed to fix it up and that even then he will have to make 60% over his investment (or whatever his profit margin is). Anyone want to guess what he will offer, if anything?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 22, 2021)

It will be interesting to hear what he has to say.


----------



## Macfan (Sep 22, 2021)

My guess would be Less than it is worth, or fair market value? Just a suggestion, you may want to check and see what similar houses in your area are selling for. Don...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2021)

Couldn't possibly guess; too many unknowns; don't know what comps or demographics are.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)

Good luck, Deb.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)

Yep...I say Good luck too... There's no flies on you Deb, so hopefully he'll make an offer that's suitable for you...


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2021)

debodun said:


> Thursday morning. I know him, he's a local real estate investor, so likely looking for something to flip. I'll probably get a song and dance about the money needed to fix it up and that even then he will have to make 60% over his investment (or whatever his profit margin is). Anyone want to guess what he will offer, if anything?



Question is ... what do you consider a reasonable offer?   .. You must have some idea what you would take.


----------



## Lee (Sep 22, 2021)

If he is an investor it's a no brainer.....he will offer you rock bottom.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2021)

Lee said:


> If he is an investor it's a no brainer.....he will offer you rock bottom.


Rock bottom in these days of inflation will be a good deal. Deb take what you can get.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 22, 2021)

The last investor I spoke to said he always offers between 20-25% under market so as to leave him room for a profit. Of course, it also depends on what if any major problems need fixing.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 22, 2021)

From all the history (posts on this house's issues)
.....and if I remember right, deb owns the place outright....
Take what's offered, and don't look back


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2021)

Macfan said:


> Less than it is worth


Probably the only sure thing.  But for a quick sale that might be ok.  Best of luck with it.


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2021)

These are what some real estate estate sites give as a value on my house

As of *September* *2021*: 
Bank of America appraisal value $281,428  
Zillow estimate - $211,800
realtor.com estimate – $239,800
Town of Stillwater assessed full market value - $188,372


----------



## Jules (Sep 22, 2021)

Good luck.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 22, 2021)

If you can get an offer anywhere near $200K, Take It!  Based upon your prior posts, it would probably cost at least half that amount to fix all the problems you have noted.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 22, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Rock bottom in these days of inflation will be a good deal. Deb take what you can get.


What ? Take what you can get ?  That is poor advice. Real estate INVESTORS are thieves. selling your property to an investor is like selling your car to a used car dealer. You WILL be ripped off.

My advice is to talk with a realtor who could act as your advocate.
In any event, you could stick your toe in the water , with a realtor, and see what the market will bear.
If you do list your property, you are under no obligation to accept any offer. You can always pull it off the market.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 22, 2021)

I have no idea of what issues your house may have, BUT some potential buyers have skills that would make repairs MUCH, MUCH less costly.
In 2002 I bought a house in Florida that no one else wanted. I did all the work myself, working part time,  and I paid out less than $10,000 in building materials. In 2005 I "flipped the house" and made a profit of $72,000.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 22, 2021)

senior chef said:


> In 2002 I bought a house in Florida that no one else wanted. I did all the work myself, working part time, and I paid out less than $10,000 in building materials. In 2005 I "flipped the house" and made a profit of $72,000.


Yup

We did the same
Did all our own work
Even did a re-fi to put $20K in our pockets, after the broker got us lower interest
Sunk most of that back into the place (materials)
Doubled our money
That was right before the 2008 crash


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 22, 2021)

debodun said:


> As of *September* *2021*:
> Bank of America appraisal value $281,428
> Zillow estimate - $211,800
> realtor.com estimate – $239,800
> Town of Stillwater assessed full market value - $188,372


Deb is gonna key on the appraisal value
And never sell
 Niggardly folks are like that
Scrounge at a nickel
Leave thousands on the table


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 22, 2021)

debodun said:


> These are what some real estate estate sites give as a value on my house
> 
> As of *September* *2021*:
> Bank of America appraisal value $281,428
> ...



If those estimates are based on comps of square footage in the area, needed repairs as determined by a certified home inspector should come off the top.  An investor is going to cut the offer more.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 22, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> We did the same
> Did all our own work
> ...


Yep, Gary.  Guys like us do not need to hire contractors to do the work.
I made a pile of money by buying the worst house in the neighborhood, and fixing them up. It's amazing what can be accomplished in a relatively short time, if we don't mind sweating a bit.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 22, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I have no idea of what issues your house may have, BUT some potential buyers have skills that would make repairs MUCH, MUCH less costly.
> In 2002 I bought a house in Florida that no one else wanted. I did all the work myself, working part time,  and I paid out less than $10,000 in building materials. In 2005 I "flipped the house" and made a profit of $72,000.


Deb's has posted a lot of different post about multiple issues, (including some of them that could become seriously expensive to fix), that her house has. The beauty of a real investor is he hands you cash, you walk away. No home inspections, no tire kickers that don't have the credit rating to get a bank loan, no hearing a bank inspector list all the issues, no waiting. Just take your money and walk. Now, you, Gary, myself, and a few others here are handy enough to do most, if not all the work needed without using a contractor. However, I remember earlier post Deb made about her house, and I couldn't see myself doing all that was needed. The right advice is take whatever they offer and leave the stress behind. 
Look forward... not back.


----------



## Jules (Sep 22, 2021)

@squatting dog   Very logical summation.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 22, 2021)

I'd like to know what is so wrong with her house ?  Rotten wooden foundation ?  Leaning walls ? Or merely, out of date old kitchen ?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 22, 2021)

Yeah. even a little paint covers a lot of sins

The fir siding was knot free
Just sanding and paint, most places

Our 100 year old house;


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 22, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I'd like to know what is so wrong with her house ?  Rotten wooden foundation ?  Leaning walls ? Or merely, out of date old kitchen ?


Sometime back, she posted about an issue with the drainage around her house and water intrusion in the basement. Looking at the grading around it, the only way to truly fix it was to excavate around the foundation and install drainage tile and back fill with gravel. Then there was the problem of old electrical wiring (needed to be completely re-wired), and of course, the water leak in the attic that collapsed the kitchen ceiling. Oh yeah, then there was the problem of water intrusion around and through the window fascia's, and the rotting wood window frames. Add in the partial repair of the roof, the need to repair multiple plaster issues, and the iffy repair on her front entrance, and all of a sudden, a no inspection investor is starting to look pretty good. 
All these issues (and more I believe) can be found on older posts from Deb in the home section.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 22, 2021)

I have never been afraid to tackle most any house repair, but, the house has to have "good bone's" to start with. I'm sorry for Deb, but, her's doesn't fall into that category.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 22, 2021)

debodun said:


> These are what some real estate estate sites give as a value on my house
> 
> As of *September* *2021*:
> Bank of America appraisal value $281,428
> ...


How do those sites or the town of Stillwater know the condition of your home?

I would have a real estate professional do a market value appraisal that will adjust the condition of your home to comparable homes that have sold in the last six months.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 22, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I'd like to know what is so wrong with her house ? Rotten wooden foundation ? Leaning walls ? Or merely, out of date old kitchen ?


According to her posts, and some pics, the place has serious issues
Rotting wood is one
Needs a roof (stripped to the ribs and redone)
Other issues
Left unattended, it will become a lot for sale (less razing)


----------



## Don M. (Sep 22, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I'd like to know what is so wrong with her house ?  Rotten wooden foundation ?  Leaning walls ? Or merely, out of date old kitchen ?



Deb has posted many pictures, etc., over the past couple of years, showing numerous, and potentially expensive repairs that are needed.  You haven't been here long enough to have witnessed these posts.  Bottom line, this old house would require 10's of thousands of dollars of repairs to bring it up to current standards.  It wouldn't take much else falling apart to almost deem this house unfit for human habitation.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 22, 2021)

My advice is the same as others.
Money wise.....the house doesn't owe you anything.
Take a price if it's fair....turn around....and be done with it.
If you hum and hah to offers.....you might just end up with it on your lap.....for who knows how long.
Be wise Deb.....let it go.


----------



## win231 (Sep 23, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I have no idea of what issues your house may have, BUT some potential buyers have skills that would make repairs MUCH, MUCH less costly.
> In 2002 I bought a house in Florida that no one else wanted. I did all the work myself, working part time,  and I paid out less than $10,000 in building materials. In 2005 I "flipped the house" and made a profit of $72,000.


$72,000 profit?
That's enough to buy a really nice grocery cart.  One that folds flat so it doesn't block aisles in a bus.


----------



## Remy (Sep 23, 2021)

@debodun  I'm in agreement with those that say take the money and run. There is no doubt there will be hidden and unknown repairs in a house that size and age. And the investment buyer realizes that also.  You have an emotional attachment to it but you need to sell it like you don't.


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2021)

My attachement is less to the house than to the contents. If I could just find a buyer for the large furniture and vintage glassware, I'd be home free (so to speak).


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2021)

The man did show up and was surprisingly punctual. Looked around about 20 minutes and left saying he'd be in touch.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 23, 2021)

I think that any offer North of $150K would be a good one, based on the amount of repairs needed due to deferred maintenance., including the boxes in the attic glued down with cat pee.
That way she would be well on her way to becoming a millionaire again


debodun said:


> My attachment is less to the house than to the contents. If I could just find a buyer for the large furniture and vintage glassware, I'd be home free (so to speak).


Why not just give it away? We gave away 2 king size bedroom sets among other things. Your "vintage glassware"  is next to worthless.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> My attachement is less to the house than to the contents. If I could just find a buyer for the large furniture and vintage glassware, I'd be home free (so to speak).


Deb,

I’m curious why it is so important to sell the remaining contents.

I would think that the monthly cost of maintaining two homes would quickly surpass any potential income from the sale of the contents.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Deb,
> 
> I’m curious why it is so important to sell the remaining contents.
> 
> I would think that the monthly cost of maintaining two homes would quickly surpass any potential income from the sale of the contents.


Perhaps Deb has realized that all her furniture and other belongings will not fit in the new house.  It's her decision to do what she wants with her belongings.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Perhaps Deb has realized that all her furniture and other belongings will not fit in the new house.  It's her decision to do what she wants with her belongings.


You are absolutely correct.   

It’s  none of my business.


----------



## Remy (Sep 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> My attachement is less to the house than to the contents. If I could just find a buyer for the large furniture and vintage glassware, I'd be home free (so to speak).


I hope some kind of offer comes from this man looking at the house. You are taking a lot to your new home and what you want I assume. The rest can be donated. Could some of the furniture stay with the house?


----------



## Remy (Sep 23, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Perhaps Deb has realized that all her furniture and other belongings will not fit in the new house.  It's her decision to do what she wants with her belongings.


I agree, but this is interesting and deb has made the forum participants part of her experience.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> You are absolutely correct.
> 
> It’s  none of my business.


you're right but Deb is talking with friends so I'm sure she welcomes  your and our opinions, and can take them or leave them as she wishes


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Left unattended, it will become a lot for sale (less razing)





Don M. said:


> It wouldn't take much else falling apart to almost deem this house unfit for human habitation.



I agree with these posts, and I think that it's likely that many or
most buyers will be planning to buy it solely for the land/lot, and figuring on the cost to them, of prepping the lot for re-sale or for building something new.
So their offers might not involve any appraisals of the house.

In addition, keeping the house longer, herself,
means lots more money for Deb, to be forced to spend on winter utilities, and on taxes, insurance, etc.... so it's better imo,  to let it go, if someone makes _any reasonable offer._



MickaC said:


> My advice is the same as others.
> Money wise.....the house doesn't owe you anything.
> Take a price if it's fair....turn around....and be done with it.
> If you hum and hah to offers.....you might just end up with it on your lap.....for who knows how long.
> Be wise Deb.....let it go.



That sounds good to me, too, but yes, of course, the decision needs to be what Deb can feel comfortable doing.



Aunt Bea said:


> I would think that the monthly cost of maintaining two homes would quickly surpass any potential income from the sale of the contents.





PamfromTx said:


> Perhaps Deb has realized that all her furniture and other belongings will not fit in the new house. It's her decision to do what she wants with her belongings.



Yep...., and Yep....
Good luck with this entire process, Deb.  It's a huge thing, to get all of these steps done.  I think you are more than halfway there.

It also makes sense to consider how draining it is _*for your health*_, as well as risky for the continued present condition of your old house, (you don't want any vandalism at _either house!)_

Hard on your health, and the security of the houses,
for you to be continuing to have to drive back and forth between the 2 houses, indefinitely and often, until you can sell one.

Better to sell it sooner rather than wait , and to be hoping for a better price.....which is not guaranteed going to ever happen, and becomes less likely as winter sets in.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2021)

Many insurance companies won't even insure a vacant house.

I'm assuming you didn't pay for the house Deb and that you've put very little into its upkeep. Therefore, anything you get for it is a gift.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> The man did show up and was surprisingly punctual. Looked around about 20 minutes and left saying he'd be in touch.



Short visit ....  any questions about anything?   
Not a great sign of what's   to come.


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2021)

No questions. Everything is out and visible to anyone looking. He only seemed interested in the exterior, the cellar and attic.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 23, 2021)

Deb....you're dealing with a lot with 2 houses by yourself.....don't wear yourself down as to not being able to enjoy your new house.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2021)

I spent 2 hours moving clothes just from one closet. Darn things keep slipping off the hangers and  hangers get tangled, I tripped several times over dangling sleeves or hems. What a job! Of course, moving anything is a big job for me  .

My cousin visited on Wednesday and said he could probbaly get a few of his friends together and help me move, but his schedule wasn't very open until the second week in October. He said that he'd help me for nothing, but I would have to pay anyone else that helped. Well, of course - whatdda think?


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2021)

Definitely take up the offer.  You won’t be dealing with an unknown company.  Pay the men well for their time and the use of their vehicles.  Plan on having pizza and drinks at the end of the move.  Also pay your cousin.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2021)

I was going to suggest that you pay the men.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

Even if you figure out later on, that you might need to have additional moving help,
(before or after your cousin's group)
at least they could make a dent in moving some of the things, or in any of the other moving-related tasks that need to be done, at that time which they end up coming.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 24, 2021)

I notice you have a lot of "collectables".  This morning I donated a couple of items to the the local animal shelter, and they had a massive pile of ceramic "collectables" in their parking lot....teapots, cups, small statues, etc., etc.  The lady said there is NO local market for that kind of stuff, and they are just putting them out there for "Free" to anyone who wants to take them.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> Looked around about 20 minutes and left saying he'd be in touch


If and when you get an offer be sure to negotiate.  Most of the time you can get the price up, at least some.  And I don't think asking for more ever kills a deal, not if you are willing to go back down the the original offer.  I always ask for more (or less if buying), even if I think the offer is reasonable.  Usually works.

Good luck!


----------



## Lara (Sep 24, 2021)

Lots of houses on the market these days are making it clear to their realtor that they are waiting 3 days or even a week for all offers coming in before making a decision.

If there is already one offer on the table when another buyer is considering to also place an offer, then his realtor will say,"There is already an offer (or multiple offers) so give them your highest offer possible if you want this property and know that more offers may be coming in".

That's how sellers today are often getting over the asking price by quite a lot.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> Pay the men well for their time and the use of their vehicles.


My cousin said I would have to rent a U-Haul.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> Also pay your cousin.


I don't think he'd take any money even if I insisted.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> I don't think he'd take any money even if I insisted.


Sneak the money in his pocket.


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> My cousin said I would have to rent a U-Haul.


Depending on how much you have left for the move, a larger truck might work better.  Fill it at the old house, unload at the new.  
Adding - with a truck you don’t have to worry about using your cousin’s vehicle to pull the U-haul.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2021)

I got a PM from the man that looked at my house yesterday, He said he'd let me know his decision on Tuedsay. Why would he need almost a week to do that?


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Sneak the money in his pocket.


He may think I am trying to get fresh.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> I got a PM from the man that looked at my house yesterday, He said he'd let me know his decision on Tuedsay. Why would he need almost a week to do that?


He's possibly interested and can't decide?!?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> I got a PM from the man that looked at my house yesterday, He said he'd let me know his decision on Tuedsay. Why would he need almost a week to do that?


perhaps he was looking at it on behalf of someone else...


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> He may think I am trying to get fresh.


Back pocket or if his shirt has a pocket, slip the dough in there.  lol


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2021)

He took some fishing poles and BB guns I had. I assumed he'd see that as payment for his services.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Back pocket or if his shirt has a pocket, slip the dough in there.  lol


I'm lost already, are you talking about your cousin, the men he's bringing or the man that went to see your house?   I haven't had my tea or anything to eat.   Foggy brain.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> He took some fishing poles and BB guns I had. I assumed he'd see that as payment for his services.


I thought he didn't want them, Deb.


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> I got a PM from the man that looked at my house yesterday, He said he'd let me know his decision on Tuedsay. Why would he need almost a week to do that?


He’s probably researching the area and costs for all the repairs.  Also, by keeping you waiting, he won’t appear too anxious.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I thought he didn't want them, Deb.


He wasn't interested in the fishing *lures* - he took everything else I offered to him.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> I got a PM from the man that looked at my house yesterday, He said he'd let me know his decision on Tuedsay. Why would he need almost a week to do that?


Probably to find financial backing


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Probably to find financial backing


Or for some repair contractor estimates.  Nothing to worry about.

Have you spoken to local realtors?  You don't have to list, just let them know  you are open to offers.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> I don't think he'd take any money even if I insisted.


Insist anyway, before you give up.


----------



## Lee (Sep 24, 2021)

Deb, maybe someone else has mentioned this already but if not.....would you consider one of those big box containers that they put in the driveway, you fill it up at your leisure and they then haul it to the new location. In that way you have a bit more time to put things in the new house.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2021)

I looked into renting a dumpster. I think the rates are excessive - $200 a day that it is on a customer's property - if they don't pick it up,,thay can keep charging. Added to that, they don't allow most of what I have to dispose.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> I looked into renting a dumpster. I think the rates are excessive - $200 a day that it is on a customer's property - if they don't pick it up,,thay can keep charging. Added to that, they don't allow most of what I have to dispose.


Shop around!!  You should be able to find providers online.

I have rented roll-offs many times, probably larger than the dumpster you are considering.  Never paid more than $300 to $500 or so and kept for a month or more.  Great way to quickly clear junk from a house, but don't underestimate the size you need, I usually do.



debodun said:


> Added to that, they don't allow most of what I have to dispose.


What do you have that they don't allow?  Never had that problem, but then I never ask.  Just put things into black plastic bags...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> Thursday morning. I know him, he's a local real estate investor, so likely looking for something to flip. I'll probably get a song and dance about the money needed to fix it up and that even then he will have to make 60% over his investment (or whatever his profit margin is). Anyone want to guess what he will offer, if anything?


Not much I bet


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> He took some fishing poles and BB guns I had. I assumed he'd see that as payment for his services.


Super glue the dollar bills to his shirt.      Or better yet, tell the men/man that his shirt is quite wrinkled and that you'll go and iron it for him.  But instead you'll be super gluing all those dollar bills on it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

@PamfromTx 
When did you sneak in and get that photo of me?


----------



## win231 (Sep 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> He may think I am trying to get fresh.


Depends on which pocket.


----------



## win231 (Sep 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> He took some fishing poles and BB guns I had. I assumed he'd see that as payment for his services.


Be nice to him.  He's armed now.


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> What do you have that they don't allow?


Cans of old paint and varnish, old electronics (CRT TVs, VCRs), VHS tapes, microwave ovens, old cans of pesticides.


----------



## Lee (Sep 25, 2021)

Deb, here at least they take old paint at some of the bigger hardware stores. mix em up to make new paint I think.

Old electronics can be taken to Staples or Best Buy for electronics.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 25, 2021)

Lee said:


> Deb, here at least they take old paint at some of the bigger hardware stores. mix em up to make new paint I think.


Yup

Most paint stores take old paint
Our* Sherwin-Williams* does


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

Yeah...for a steep fee.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2021)

Can always look up  the EPA  services  for your county on   the Internet.   
They will show where to take  all  hazardous  material.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> Yeah...for a steep fee.


Ignorance......is not necessarily bliss


----------



## bowmore (Sep 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> Yeah...for a steep fee.


I bet her wallet screams every time she opens it.


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I bet her wallet screams every time she opens it.


No, but Lincoln whips out his shades.


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

If you think I'm tight, you should deal with garage sale customers. They haggle over 25 cents.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> If you think I'm tight, you should deal with garage sale customers. They haggle over 25 cents.


Yes, but they do not post their haggling on the internet.


----------



## Jules (Sep 25, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Yes, but they do not post their haggling on the internet.


You never know unless you read on those sites.  They sure do love to brag in person.


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Yes, but they do not post their haggling on the internet.


How do you know they don't?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2021)

We've been talking about this house and the hoard and the old paint cans, et al for almost 7 years now! Can you believe it?


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> Cans of old paint and varnish, old electronics (CRT TVs, VCRs), VHS tapes, microwave ovens, old cans of pesticides.


Guess I never asked or thought about it, just put that stuff in with the rest of it...  Nobody ever says anything.  Is disposal of small quantities of such things restricted?

Black garbage bags can help.

Years ago I was helping a cousin in New Orleans remodel his house.  I hauled the debris to a local incinerator, the sign said something like burnable material only.  But a $5 bill was all it took to get anything accepted.  Course that was New Orleans...


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2021)

Our* Sherwin-Williams* does not take old cans of paint. I just called ~ out of curiosity. She stated that they tell their customers to take them to the 'City'.   
Solid Waste Management, that is.    I have no clue where this is at.  But, a phone call can get me all of the info I need, I'm sure.​


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Guess I never asked or thought about it, just put that stuff in with the rest of it...  Is disposal of small quantities of such things restricted?
> 
> Black garbage bags can help.



Terrible advice  ---  It's against the law,     and  they can  prosecute when people  knowingly  do things like that.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2021)

Jules said:


> Definitely take up the offer.  You won’t be dealing with an unknown company.*  Pay the men well for their time and the use of their vehicles.  Plan on having pizza and drinks at the end of the move.  Also pay your cousin.*





PamfromTx said:


> I was going to suggest that you pay the men.


Fully agree with both.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> It's against the law, and they can prosecute when people knowingly do things like that


Maybe, but I just checked my city's waste management website.  Lots of info on restrictions for what can be recycled, but nothing on what I can't put in the trash can...  I know for hazardous waste regulations there are small quantity generator exceptions...


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 25, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Maybe, but I just checked my city's waste management website. Lots of info on restrictions for what can be recycled, but nothing on what I can't put in the trash can... I know for hazardous waste regulations there are small quantity generator exceptions...


Waste management has come a ways these days
More *management *than just burying
Lots of sorting and such


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

The trash service won't even take the restricted items I mentioned on community clean-up day. I even tried giving them away and no takers. I did a search for hazardous waste disposal and I'd have to travel a long way and pay a lot of money to do it.


----------



## win231 (Sep 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> The trash service won't even take the restricted items I mentioned on community clean-up day. I even tried giving them away and no takers. I did a search for hazardous waste disposal and I'd have to travel a long way and pay a lot of money to do it.


Looks like I'm spoiled - living in a Los Angeles suburb.
All I have to do is call Dept. of Water & Power & they schedule a free_ "Special Trash Pickup."_
I really needed it one day when a skunk sprayed my dog & he ran in the house rubbing his face on everything.  I had to throw away a bed, several pairs of shoes, some huge king-size blankets & an old sofa.
When I called D.W.P, I told them everything smelled awful.  They said "We don't care; leave everything out at this time & we'll pick it up."


----------



## bingo (Sep 25, 2021)

it's  just so funny...you make a post....everybody's  replying  like  crazy....
same should be  so when you sell the house...
best wishes


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

Every comminity has their own rules and services. Here, trash disposal isn't a public service. Each homeowner has to hire their own private trash removal service and even those are limited. The two most prominent ones are Twin Bridges (a fairly new company) and County Waste (who's been around a while).


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> We've been talking about this house and the hoard and the old paint cans, et al for almost 7 years now! Can you believe it?


And you're interested enough to follow or remember...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> And you're interested enough to follow or remember...


Yep, and then when I've had enough I go away.
I do wish you well after all.


----------



## Lee (Sep 25, 2021)

Since it has been 7 years I was thinking we could send this thread over to The Property Brothers TV show producer's and see if they want the brothers to do a Flip for Deb.

They could call the show Deb's Dilemma.

Whatcha think Deb? Not only be a star but get closer to that million.


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

Get me in the queue.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> And you're interested enough to follow or remember...



Let's just say that people tend to 'remember'  things of an unusual  nature   .... things that go against what most of us would do in these  circumstances.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 25, 2021)

The reason I follow is for the entertainment value. Such things a selling 4 rusty horseshoes and two spikes for $5 as a horseshoe game set. All the photos are also very interesting


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2021)

You never know what people want or don't want. Things I thought I'd be overwhelmed with purchase requests have been sittiing for weeks on Marketplave with 0 views. Some things I tell myself, "Nobody will ever buy this." I get 5 or 6 inquiries.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 26, 2021)

debodun said:


> 0 views


Seems like something wrong there, are you sure its listed so people can view it?


----------



## Lee (Sep 26, 2021)

Deb, one trick I have learned with Marketplace or Kijiji. Put the ad in, wait a few days, then put "Drastically Reduced" into the heading.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)

Lee said:


> Deb, one trick I have learned with Marketplace or Kijiji. Put the ad in, wait a few days, then put "Drastically Reduced" into the heading.


Or best offer.  OBO


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2021)

@debodun   Did that man check in with you today about the house??  I don't think I'm in the right thread.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah. even a little paint covers a lot of sins
> 
> The fir siding was knot free
> Just sanding and paint, most places
> ...


You've got a very nice house.  I like the green paint on the exterior.


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2021)

What green paint? I have a brick Victorian.

I did get a PM from the man that looked at my house last week. He said he wanted to set up an apoointment with me to discuss it. I don't know what he would have to say in person he couldn't put in a PM.


----------



## Jules (Sep 29, 2021)

Buying a house isn’t something that you do in PMs.  There’ll be explanations and negotiating.  Be open to what he has to say.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 29, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> You've got a very nice house.  I like the green paint on the exterior.


Message was meant for Gary O' , Deb.


----------



## Jules (Sep 29, 2021)

When we sold our houses, we hired a professional appraiser to give an accurate valuation.  We considered it an investment, we knew the actual market value of our house.  If someone wants to make an offer and it was it the ballpark, we could give them the appraisal.  It was a bonus for the buyer to not need to pay for on for the bank.  

Please don’t rely on Zillow or other online sources that have never been to your house.


----------



## win231 (Sep 29, 2021)

debodun said:


> What green paint? I have a brick Victorian.
> 
> I did get a PM from the man that looked at my house last week. He said he wanted to set up an apoointment with me to discuss it. I don't know what he would have to say in person he couldn't put in a PM.


He can't check you out in a PM.


----------



## Lee (Sep 29, 2021)

Deb, I have a gut feeling that the guy wants an in person meeting because he may want you to hold a mortgage or do a rent to own. If a place needs a lot of work the bank would be reluctant to loan money on it.

If that is the case, tell him you are NOT a bank.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 29, 2021)

debodun said:


> What green paint? I have a brick Victorian.
> 
> I did get a PM from the man that looked at my house last week. He said he wanted to set up an apoointment with me to discuss it. I don't know what he would have to say in person he couldn't put in a PM.


He wants to judge your reactions


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 29, 2021)

Best of luck, Deb.  Hope it all works out for you so that you can settle down in your new home.


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 29, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Our* Sherwin-Williams* does not take old cans of paint. I just called ~ out of curiosity. She stated that they tell their customers to take them to the 'City'.
> Solid Waste Management, that is.    I have no clue where this is at.  But, a phone call can get me all of the info I need, I'm sure.​


I take my old paint cans to the recycling centre, we can also take electronics


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 29, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I notice you have a lot of "collectables".  This morning I donated a couple of items to the the local animal shelter, and they had a massive pile of ceramic "collectables" in their parking lot....teapots, cups, small statues, etc., etc.  The lady said there is NO local market for that kind of stuff, and they are just putting them out there for "Free" to anyone who wants to take them.



Same is pretty much true here, too.  They can hardly give away that stuff anymore.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2021)

Jules said:


> *When we sold our houses, we hired a professional appraiser to give an accurate valuation.*  We considered it an investment, we knew the actual market value of our house.  If someone wants to make an offer and it was it the ballpark, we could give them the appraisal.  It was a bonus for the buyer to not need to pay for on for the bank.
> 
> Please don’t rely on Zillow or other online sources that have never been to your house.


We did exactly the same thing when selling my in-laws home after they passed (DH was trustee of the estate).  Independent professional appraisers have no agenda beyond evaluating property as-is against what other nearby properties are selling for.  

Deb, if you're willing to spend couple hundred dollars to learn the truth of your home's value you'll be ahead of the game. Forewarned is forearmed.  

As for the person who wants to meet with you to submit his offer in person, what about telling him you're very early in the selling process and only entertaining written offers submitted to your email address?


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2021)

StarSong said:


> As for the person who wants to meet with you to submit his offer in person, what about telling him you're very early in the selling process and only entertaining written offers submitted to your email address?


Just about what I was thinking.


----------



## Colleen (Sep 30, 2021)

WOW!...7 years??? You people must be gluttons for punishment to follow this thread for so long. From what I've read in all her posts, she asks for advice and help and when you give it to her, she always has something negative to say that it can't be done or it's not possible.  Why do you keep trying to help someone that clearly doesn't want help...only sympathy?? She spends a ton of time on here instead of working to solve her "problems". She's never going to take any of your advice. Why keep going on and on with this? Sorry. Guess I only have sympathy for so long when someone keeps playing the same broken record instead of getting on with life. OK...I've had my rant and will move on and read something more interesting. Good luck, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2021)

I guess everyone is not as perfect as Colleen.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Lee said:


> I have a gut feeling that the guy wants an in person meeting because


There could be multiple reasons for wanting the appointment, many of which are excellent, and some of which are not.
Such as he may hope to rush or pressure you into something about the property, without your having the time to consider it or ask others.

I would try to take someone more knowledgeable with me, and then I would go to it, if I were involved.  There are many legalities and possible options, that could be raised.

It seems good to me, that at least he did get back to you. It's more than some people do or have done.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 30, 2021)

Colleen said:


> WOW!...7 years??? You people must be gluttons for punishment to follow this thread for so long. From what I've read in all her posts, she asks for advice and help and when you give it to her, she always has something negative to say that it can't be done or it's not possible. Why do you keep trying to help someone that clearly doesn't want help...only sympathy?? She spends a ton of time on here instead of working to solve her "problems". She's never going to take any of your advice. Why keep going on and on with this? Sorry. Guess I only have sympathy for so long when someone keeps playing the same broken record instead of getting on with life. OK...I've had my rant and will move on and read something more interesting.


Entertainment value only


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2021)

Well,  I'm perfectly fine reading Deb's posts, I don't have to read them if they were to irritate me.. but it's my choice to read them, ... and tbh with everyone, I don't know why I shouldn't. 
Sure, some things might make me SMH...and I say so sometimes if she's asking for advice .. ..but this is Deb's own life, just as we're allowed to live our lives how we do, and never once has Deb to my knowledge attacked any of us about our lifestyles despite them being different from hers.
Deb lives alone, many of us would count her as a forum friend, and she us I'm sure  so regardless , I feel that if she wants to talk about the one subject which tbf takes up all of her waking days virtually, then why can't she..?..


----------



## Jules (Sep 30, 2021)

Well said, @hollydolly


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2021)

Kaila said:


> There could be multiple reasons for wanting the appointment, many of which are excellent, and some of which are not.
> Such as he may hope to rush or pressure you into something about the property, without your having the time to consider it or ask others.
> 
> I would try to take someone more knowledgeable with me, and then I would go to it, if I were involved.  There are many legalities and possible options, that could be raised.
> ...


I am meeting with the real estate agent I've been working with (but haven't officially hired) tomorrow. She said she wanted to take one last walk-through. Not sure why she needs to do this, she's seen the house just a few weeks ago. Also don't know if she will want me to sign papers for her to act as my agent.

I am a little miffed with her anyway. We had an appointment for this morning and she called to re-schedule for tomorrow. I wanted to have another shot at a moving sale and will be busy with that tomorrow. I asked if we could make the appointment next week and she said "no", it had to be Friday morning. It's like it has to be done at her convenience and not mine.


----------



## Jules (Sep 30, 2021)

Bet she heard about this man who is talking to you.  She’s looking out for number 1 - herself.  JMO, I wouldn’t sign anything with her until you talked with the man.  If you feel you need more help then, call her back. 

She’ll likely tell you that your house is more many dollars so you’ll sign.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 30, 2021)

I agree with Jules. I used to get these messages from Realtors, that they had a buyer for my house.  When push came to shove, they would say the buyer had changed their mind, but list with me anyhow.
Deb, If she cannot accommodate you, find another agent.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 30, 2021)

debodun said:


> It's like it has to be done at her convenience and not mine.


Only if you let her!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

It's true, as Pepper said, you could tell her no, come _next week, or not at all, _if you do not want her there tomorrow.

Though myself, I would want to know what she has to say, because you do want offers, and you do want to get inquiries for you to eventually sell it.
But if you don't want her as an agent anyway, or if you prefer, because tomorrow is too difficult for you, then...
you are free to tell her, not to come on Friday.


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 30, 2021)

it has been said that when selling a house one should talk to three different agents. They might differ in opinions, value, what has to be done to make the house sellable but go for one that you feel comfortable with. I would certainly not entertain the idea of dealing with an agent who is not flexible, they need the listing.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> it has been said that when selling a house one should talk to three different agents. They might differ in opinions, value, what has to be done to make the house sellable but go for one that you feel comfortable with. *I would certainly not entertain the idea of dealing with an agent who is not flexible, they need the listing.*


Absolutely agree.  When selling my mothers and my in-laws' houses we spoke to three different agents both times.  I told each from the get-go that I do not respond well to pressure.  (I may yes you to death to get you out of my face, but I won't hire you.)   

My mother's very large house was quite full of 40+ years of her belongings.  I interviewed realtors in late spring explaining that I needed to put it up for sale around August, would still be emptying it during the sale process, and the house's caretaker (my son) would be living there until it closed escrow. 

The first two realtors told me that nobody could be living there, the house needed to be completely emptied and professionally staged, and it had to be placed for sale immediately (late spring). I explained again what and why I needed to do things in a certain way and they told me at great length why it couldn't be done. I smiled, nodded and didn't argue.

The third realtor heard my conditions and said, "No problem. This house will sell in a week with or without your son living here, and regardless of the presence of your mother's possessions. The timing is up to you. Give me a couple of week's notice before you want to list it."

Guess who I chose?

p.s.  This was six years ago, when the housing market was slow.  Nevertheless her home went into a frenzied bidding war and sold for more than 30% over list price, which was more than 60% over what the other two realtors wanted to list it for.  And it did indeed sell in a week.  That realtor's flexibility earned him a fat commission.


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2021)

StarSong said:


> The first two realtors told me that nobody could be living there, the house needed to be completely emptied and professionally staged, and it had to be placed for sale immediately (late spring). I explained again what and why I needed to do things in a certain way and they told me at great length why it couldn't be done.


This is exactly what I'm getting from realtors and estate sellers.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2021)

I can't comment on estate sellers, who I presume you'd like to sell some of your possessions because when it came to "stuff", we gave away, donated or trashed everything ourselves.  However, realtors should be able to give you a listing price even with furniture and some possessions still in the house.   

Find people who figure out how to say yes to at least some of what you're asking.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 1, 2021)

I just came back from our Rec Center. In there is a table of "free" stuff that people no longer want. I had a "deja vu" moment. It looks exactly like the picture of all the junk that deb is trying to sell.


----------



## RobinWren (Oct 1, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Absolutely agree.  When selling my mothers and my in-laws' houses we spoke to three different agents both times.  I told each from the get-go that I do not respond well to pressure.  (I may yes you to death to get you out of my face, but I won't hire you.)
> 
> My mother's very large house was quite full of 40+ years of her belongings.  I interviewed realtors in late spring explaining that I needed to put it up for sale around August, would still be emptying it during the sale process, and the house's caretaker (my son) would be living there until it closed escrow.
> 
> ...


I love stories like this, just goes to show, go with your gut.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I just came back from our Rec Center. In there is a table of "free" stuff that people no longer want. I had a "deja vu" moment. It looks exactly like the picture of all the junk that deb is trying to sell.


That's the whole point isn't it ? No-one wants that stuff , not here not there, nowhere....


----------



## Pepper (Oct 1, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> That's the whole point isn't it ? No-one wants that stuff , not here not there, nowhere....


I want the rusty strainer without the metal screen.  Not.


----------



## Jules (Oct 1, 2021)

@debodun  Unless you decide to do business with the real estate agents and not likely even then, I wouldn’t tell them anything said with your discussion with the man.  

I definitely wouldn’t waste money staging your house.  There are too many repairs to be done first to make a pretence of the potential.  If anything, just leave a few pieces of the older furniture.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> This is exactly what I'm getting from realtors and estate sellers.



Having the house empty. and ready for a buyer to take possession is the Best way to sell a house.  Most buyers, especially in today's market, want to move in ASAP.  If they see the house without truckloads of furniture/possessions, they will be better motivated to make a sincere offer.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 1, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Having the house empty. and ready for a buyer to take possession is the Best way to sell a house.  Most buyers, especially in today's market, want to move in ASAP.  If they see the house without truckloads of furniture/possessions, they will be better motivated to make a sincere offer.


Don,
They cannot move in that house without MAJOR repairs. The house has gone to rack and ruin in the last 7 years. As deb said, she did not want to put any money into it.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2021)

Deb's house will almost certainly be purchased by a flipper or someone with great renovating skills.  The presence or absence of some possessions would be unlikely to sway either type of buyer.  They're skilled at determining the house's "bones" and future value.


----------



## Remy (Oct 1, 2021)

Colleen said:


> WOW!...7 years??? You people must be gluttons for punishment to follow this thread for so long. From what I've read in all her posts, she asks for advice and help and when you give it to her, she always has something negative to say that it can't be done or it's not possible.  Why do you keep trying to help someone that clearly doesn't want help...only sympathy?? She spends a ton of time on here instead of working to solve her "problems". She's never going to take any of your advice. Why keep going on and on with this? Sorry. Guess I only have sympathy for so long when someone keeps playing the same broken record instead of getting on with life. OK...I've had my rant and will move on and read something more interesting. Good luck, Deb.


I can't believe Deb actually bought a house and is going to sell this burden left to her. IMO it's a burden.

Like me, Deb is on her own. I hope she has more support than I do but sometimes there is just no place else to talk or vent about some issues going on. Doing all this buying and selling of a home, not to mention all the stuff in the old house isn't easy for one person.


----------



## Remy (Oct 1, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Deb's house will almost certainly be purchased by a flipper or someone with great renovating skills.  The presence or absence of some possessions would be unlikely to sway either type of buyer.  They're skilled at determining the house's "bones" and future value.


I agree with this. Either a flipper or a couple really young who think they could take this on. And in the end, it would, I'm sure be more work than they imagined.


----------

